# Contrôle parental et Ipad1



## Olivier B (27 Mai 2013)

BOnjour,

Ma fille collégienne a méritée de récupérer mon Ipad1.
Je veux tout de même pour pouvoir contrôler son activité sur la tablette.

Si je vais bien utiliser les restrictions disponibles sur l'Ipad et notamment certains blocages, je veux trouver un navigateur internet paramétrable pour éviter surtout les images "néfastes".

Quelqu'un connait-il une appli à la hauteur ? Ou m'indiquer la meilleure solution disponible ?

Merci
Olivier B

J'en profite : une différence notoire (qui explique la différence de prix) entre Ipad3 et Ipad4 ?


----------



## lineakd (27 Mai 2013)

@olivier b, regarde du côté du navigateur icab mobile.


----------



## Olivier B (27 Mai 2013)

Merci de l'info mais ce "navigateur" pourra être paramètré pour interdire certains sites et certaines images ?
Et surtout le résultat sera probant ? Car de nombreuses applis sont critiquées pour leurs nombreuses failles...

Olivier B


----------



## lineakd (27 Mai 2013)

@olivier b, c'est un simple navigateur et pas une application de contrôle parental.
On peut interdire certains sites avec les filtres et il existe aussi un compte invité qui interdit de modifier la configuration d'icab mobile.


----------



## MacJov (5 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour

Je suis dans le même cas, je vais donner le mien à ma petite fille; Comment faire pour qu'elle ait ses propres applications ? Je suis obligé de tout effacer sur le mien également celles que j'avais pour elle.  Elle est jeune et n'a pas de compte email, faut il lui en créer un qui serve de compte Apple ?
Merci d'avance pour les réponses


----------

